# Transplanting HC Cuba



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

To save some time and money I am going to take out the carpet of HC I have in my other tank. Does anyone have a video or have experiences to give me some advice?

Thanks everyone,

Cody


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There is really nothing to it; just pull out the part that you want to move, and replant as you did before (either in small clumps, or as individual plantlets) into your new aquarium.

In your old aquarium, you might also want to pull up the existing carpet (rather than have a large chunk of your carpet missing) and then replant it all as well.


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

OK perfect I was hoping that it would be that easy but I wanted to double check. Thanks alot!


----------

